# TW vs AOSP Linpack scores



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

I know it's just a benchmark, are the results do not reflect real world performance, but can anyone tell me why TW roms are able to benchmark so much higher than AOSP roms on this phone? In Linpack on Touchwiz, I can see scores in the 190's at stock clock speeds, the same clock speeds on AOSP roms only gets into the 100-115 range. In the past it's always been my experience that AOSP roms generally score higher than the manufacturer modified roms like Sense, Touchwiz, etc. I'm definitely not losing any sleep over it. AOKP is blazing fast and runs great, there's no way I'd go back to TW, I'm just curious is all.


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

digi said:


> I know it's just a benchmark, are the results do not reflect real world performance, but can anyone tell me why TW roms are able to benchmark so much higher than AOSP roms on this phone? In Linpack on Touchwiz, I can see scores in the 190's at stock clock speeds, the same clock speeds on AOSP roms only gets into the 100-115 range. In the past it's always been my experience that AOSP roms generally score higher than the manufacturer modified roms like Sense, Touchwiz, etc. I'm definitely not losing any sleep over it. AOKP is blazing fast and runs great, there's no way I'd go back to TW, I'm just curious is all.


Are the AOSP roms you're comparing JB or ICS?


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

JB


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Touchwiz has a lot of Qualcomm optimizations that are closed source so we do not have them in AOSP.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Touchwiz has a lot of Qualcomm optimizations that are closed source so we do not have them in AOSP.


Really? That's intriguing... why are they closed source? And will we ever get similar optimizations?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

johndoe86x said:


> And will we ever get similar optimizations?


seeing as how we have no idea what they did (afaik) probably not... but anything can happen XD


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> seeing as how we have no idea what they did (afaik) probably not... but anything can happen XD


Sigh, that's disappointing! (Although, I actually really like TouchWiz) I'd love to see these optimizations on CM, AOKP, and MIUI as well.


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

Flashed jellywiz and sure enough quadrant came back around 5400 and linpack around 200.
Couldn't deal with touchwiz crap though and went back to aokp . 
Quadrant 4800ish and linpack around 110.
Oh well, maybe devs can tune vanilla JB further.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I can tell you with ktoonsez kernel at 1880 mhz and on liquids aosp rom, my antutu benchmark is 9300, higher then any tw rom I've ever used.... On a jb tw rom and same kernel and frequency, the best i got was 8800

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

I imagine that benchmark scores will drastically improve after TW JB is released for d2vzw (or its source for that matter). That way the optimizations that are currently "hacked" into place on aosp roms can properly be baked in.

I bet if someone were to properly build some cm9, it would most likely be the current highest benchmark ROM. But seems that building cm9 would be a big step backwards at this point, you probably won't see that.....

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Hate to revive an old thread. But I have been experiencing the same thing as the OP. But I read somewhere that Samsung recently released source code for one of their sgs3 roms. Does this mean that the AOSP roms could get those optimizations now?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

griz.droidx said:


> Hate to revive an old thread. But I have been experiencing the same thing as the OP. But I read somewhere that Samsung recently released source code for one of their sgs3 roms. Does this mean that the AOSP roms could get those optimizations now?


No


----------

